# LED watches?



## RichardMT (Apr 15, 2003)

Remember those LED watches....black face, push the button and the time is displayed in red? I had one when I was a kid. Does anybody actually make them anymore?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 16, 2003)

I sure do. I don't think they are made any more, but here's a cool reference page:

LED Watches


----------



## e=mc² (Apr 16, 2003)

I had both a Timex and a Quasar. Wow, talk about a walk down memory lane. I had just graduated college when those (now)relics were as ubiquitous as VW Beetles (original). Thanks for the link, David. It brought back some fond memories.


Ed.


----------



## RichardMT (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for the link to the site, thats pretty cool. I sure wish somebody would make them again....got the urge for them right after I discovered Mattel was making thier LED Football games again (LCD imitating LEDs in the new version). Oh to have all the neat stuff we had as kids again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2003)

You could try these ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kristofg (Apr 17, 2003)

Whow, those are cool. Now if they'd just make them with an autoquartz instead of a battery, we'd have free ledlight on our wrists.


----------



## Empath (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm... other than nostagia, I don't know why anyone would want one. We moved to LCD on watches and calculators because the LED displays were far too demanding of power. The calculator's batteries had to be replaced every few days, or in the case of the TI rechargeables it needed to be recharged every day. The watches only showed the time for a couple of seconds when you pressed a button, and frequent use meant you had to replace the batteries frequently.

Compared to incandescents in flashlights, the LED is very conservative. In calculators, watches and such, it eats batteries too fast.

Now, if we could find a way to make a LCD flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PJD (Apr 17, 2003)

Richard...check out www.tokyoflash.com From time to time they have some really neat LED watches to offer. I've bought a watch from them before...good service and they accept PayPal...I bought this one about a year and a half ago from them:

www.tokyoflash.com/independentGSDplastic.htm 

It has a really neat display, but does eat batteries pretty quick...FYI

PJD


----------



## Simon Megalaser (May 5, 2003)

All of these are "LED Hybrid" (or LED style) which is basically an LCD display with a light onto the front and red plastic so that at first glance you think it's an LED, in reality the hybrid LCD/LED watches are fuzzy and horrible and are nothing approaching the quality of a real LED watch which you can only buy as vintage on Ebay.


----------



## kq2h (May 10, 2003)

Yes and No. Fossil re-introduced LED watches in the late 90's. They called them the 2002 series, a limited edition run of 2002 watches per model. They are remakes of Pulsar, Hamilton and other LED watches of the 70's. I got a few from a Fossil retail store in Upstate NY. You can also find them on Ebay. The Fossil modules are pretty bright. They probably use 660 or 650 nm LED displays unlike the old watches with deep red 670-690 nm displays.


----------



## Simon Megalaser (May 23, 2003)

Yes, nobody makes them anymore, I asked a chinese watch company who used to do them and they said that the module manufacturers won't make small orders and unfortunately there is no longer a market for hundreds of thousands of old style LED watches, so . . . Ebay is the place!


----------



## reddwarf (May 23, 2003)

I purchased a N.O.S Fossil led watch off of E-Bay.I was impressed and talk about a walk down techno memory-lane!I dont think anyone who enjoyed the led watches of old will be disappointed with the Fossil series.


----------



## Xrunner (May 24, 2003)

Any chance we could get a picture? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## RichardMT (May 24, 2003)

Im with Xrunner, I would love to see a pic of your watch.


----------



## reddwarf (May 25, 2003)

I dont have a digital camera but, father in law does,what is the correct/best way to post a photo on the forum?The Fossil watch I purchased is the "exposed" circuit board type, with the red tint crystal.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2003)

Hi whodat,
you need to have a host for your pics, an easy way is ImageStation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Here is a quick "how to"...

Hope this helps,


----------



## andyz (Oct 5, 2003)

This site sells Real LED Watches as reveiwed at The LED Museums site at the Trophy Case (best products) section. Good price and Paypal


----------



## andyz (Oct 5, 2003)

OOps, here is the link

http://www.led-watch.com/


----------



## K-T (Oct 5, 2003)

Andyz, you can always edit your posts and add things you forgot the first time by using the edit function (top right on every post you made), this way we save some bandwidth.

Klaus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## andyz (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks K-T, I will keep that in mind


----------



## dedsqwirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Has anyone seen a LED watch that had different colored leds that told the time? I saw one on Ebay.uk Last year but it was a girl's watch. Should have bought it anyway.

As for the fossil watches they are nice. I was going to by one but they were expensive when they came out again. $130 or so at the outlet mall.

I bought 2 "spoon" watches that were lcd with a backlight. They are nice and have a almost "blank" face when off. They also have alarms/chrono/countdown timer and one had a metronome. I am not sure why it had a metronome but it is still cool.


----------



## vcal (Oct 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dedsqwirl said:*
Has anyone seen a LED watch that had different colored leds that told the time? I saw one on Ebay.uk Last year but it was a girl's watch. Should have bought it anyway.


[/ QUOTE ]
Have you any K-Marts around Detroit?
-They had those 3-color digital Led watches a coupla weeks ago @ $12.95 ea.
(at least, the digits lit up in different bright colors)

Also-starting this holiday season, at the Target stores, the Coleman digital and analog watches will be night-illuminated with *LEDs*. 
Lokk for the "Co-Glow" line. -Wow, they're 5X as bright as the EL illumination. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

These multi colored "LED" watches are actually not real LED watches (classic 70's style), they are actually a hybrid LCD with filters and electro luminescence back lighting, as are the Pulsar Spoon watches - not the real thing - HOWEVER, the authentic, 100% genuine and original LED (red self emitting razor sharp display) 70's style watches are available now and in stock right here at: www.led-watch.com

All enquiries welcomed.

Best Regards

Simon

www.led-watch.com


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi,

Our most popular model, the TX2 is now BACK IN STOCK!

We have this slightly updated version (with an improved bracelet) as we strive to improve our watches on a continuous basis. We only have a few left of the TX1 and expect this one to be back in stock in early January, so if you would like either model, now is the time to order because things are starting to heat up for the holiday season.

We offer two models of genuine, authentic 70's style red display digital LED watches and include FREE worldwide shipping.

Thanks!

Simon

www.led-watch.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2003)

I have the TX1 on my wrist right now - it's also on my website *right here* if anyone's interested.


----------



## Stingray (Nov 2, 2003)

I still have one of those actual red LED watches, still NIB, from the 1970's. Back then we had a golf store and sold a ton of them. I didn't realize it was worth anything. It's just sitting in a drawer, still in the plastic case. What's it worth now....anyone know?


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Nov 22, 2003)

Check eBay for vintage watches but beware of unreliablilty of the original ones, especially now that they are over 25 years old, also bear in mind that batteries are almost impossible to get for old Pulsars ect. This is why we have this brand new TX2 watch, same instantly recognisable red LED display, but a brand new watch which takes a commonly available CR2016 lithium battery and we provide full 1 year warrantly of the watch - in stock now! all details at: www.led-watch.com
Simon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2003)

The TX1 watch (the one I reviewed) uses a CR2025 cell, as far as I'm aware. I didn't know the TX2 used a different cell.


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi,

Yes, they are our own brand manufacturered for us. The modules are almost impossible to get hold of, it took us a year to source these and they are great, they are actually all powered by 1 X CR2016 which is very commonly available.

We have the TX2 in stock at the moment for immediate shipping, but if you would like one in time for christmas please order before 9th December because we are closed for vacation between 10th and 19th December and cannot process any orders during this period. 

Any orders received between 9th-19th Dec will be shipped on 20th December. We are also expecting new stocks of our round faced TX1 model in at end of December.

Many Thanks!

Simon

www.led-watch.com


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi,

Stock update: we have a few TX2 LED watches left in stock, also expected back in stock within a week or two are the long awaited TX1.

We supply authentic and genuine 70's style BRAND NEW red self illuminating digit display LED watches, same instantly recognisable red LED display, which takes a commonly available CR2016 lithium battery and we provide full 1 year warrantly of the watch.

Immediate shipping all over holiday period.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 22, 2004)

man these are so cool i wanted one for about 7 years they are pretty pricy any way i need to be carefull its like i got into electronics then leds and more leds then flash lights then my car now i think it might end up being watchs hey dont get me wrong i keep the same interest and hobbies i just gain more and the more i gain the lower my money goes
man what would life be like if i never asked my self how does stuff work just my 2 cents


----------



## robstarr-lite (Jan 22, 2004)

when i read LED watch i was thinking "flashlight" !!!

forgot about these babies..

i have an LCD watch with an LED light built in on the side, amber beam, works ok..should post a shot of it


got it as a gift in 00...made by roots <canada>

still works! < no wonder i'm here >

rob


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi,

Stock update: we now have the long awaited TX1 Genuine and authentic LED watch in stock for IMMEDIATE shipping.

Please check it out at: www.led-watch.com

We supply authentic and genuine 70's style BRAND NEW red self illuminating digit display LED watches, same instantly recognisable red LED display, which takes a commonly available CR2016 lithium battery and we provide full 1 year warranty of the watch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*robstarr-lite said:*
i have an LCD watch with an LED light built in on the side, amber beam, works ok..should post a shot of it 

[/ QUOTE ]
I have an LCD watch with a red LED flashlight built into it (the LED aims about 45° forward from the left side of the watch); which is not the same as the TX1 LED watch I have on right now.


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 27, 2004)

i have a okay watch right now that will be modded soon i got a smt led swapparoo that is coming soon and i hope my mom buys me one of the classics for my golden birthday. that and i think my grand father has one the one he has is mint in the box never worn.


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Feb 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Jack_Crow (Feb 20, 2004)

Simon,
Got a quick look at our web site and I think it's time to spend some money.

Dumb Questions.....
Can your company ship to a US Army APO address?
Im working here in Iraq (not at a British base) but at a US controled one.

Second,
Can you accecpt a US bank Visa Card for payment?

If the answers are yes to the questions then let's do a little business.

Thanks in advance
Jack Crow in Scania Iraq


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Jack,

Yes, we will ship anywhere in the world completely free, payment on our site is any major credit card which is processed by paypal (if you don't have a paypal account please just click the flashing "click here to order" button and you will be able to pay using a credit card). We have the superb TX1 watch in stock now for immediate shipping. It's genuine authentic 70's style red LED digital display with a nice chunky design.

Many Thanks

Simon

www.led-watch.com


----------

